# How big .... Rabbit nesting box???



## :) :) (Mar 25, 2010)

my bunny is due to have her babies next week. iv got all the stuff to make her nesting box but not sure on how big to make it. shes a netherland dwarf.

if ya could let me know approx measurements on what to make it that would be great... (i mean like...width, depth and height)  thank you.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I wouldn't bother with one, most Doe's won't use them. Just make sure you have plenty of hay in there for her so she can make a good nest. Be warned though that Nethies are known not to be good mothers & often only have 1 or 2 kits. Good luck with her, i do hope it all goes well :2thumb:.


----------



## :) :) (Mar 25, 2010)

*bunny*

thanks  cant wait hehe.the only reason i said about making one is because shes in an indoor cage so didnt know if she would need one for a bit of darkness?

shes had babies before i had her and was a good mum and had 4 babies  

thanks again :2thumb:


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

I use cat litter trays as a nesting box for my bunnys to nest in, but mine live outside so it is better for me to use nesting boxes to keep the babies from escaping the nest before they are ment to, because yours are in inside you can check on her to see if any babies have escaped the nest to put them back in if they have.

Good luck and keep us posted on her progress and let us know when she has babies (because I might want one, and your only a 30min drive away :whistling2


----------



## :) :) (Mar 25, 2010)

*bunny*

haha yeah will defo keep you posted  she is a blue and white nethie and the dad is a white with black patches.hes a nethie too  really cant wait now  so excited  im guna make her a nesting box later just to be on the safe side  thanks 4 the help


----------



## :) :) (Mar 25, 2010)

*bunny*

This is Mummy Bunny whos expecting  due on tuesday 24th august...  (ignore the red eyes its just the light lol.shes got gorrgeous black eyes)


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

from the picture she`s either a blue otter or a blue fox.


----------



## :) :) (Mar 25, 2010)

*bunny*

oooh thanks thats great  i havent really thought into that to be honest. just wanted to get her settled  x


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> from the picture she`s either a blue otter or a blue fox.



Could be an Opal :2thumb:, not that much tanning in the ears etc.. to be an otter (definately tan & not white so not a fox).


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

dont think opal, cant see any banding in the fur and the colour isnt `gray` enough? 
heres my blossom as a baby, she`s an opal












thought fox as cant see any tanning around the sides or ears,
and the colour on her feet i assumed it was from living in a dirty hutch before,or maybe kept on straw?

but the picture is a bit dark tbh.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Trouble is that if it has originally come out of "pet quality" stock the colours won't be as we know they should be. Think we need better pics of the whole rabbit from different angles to determine what colour she could be. So far we have narrowed it to Blue otter or opal (i don't think fox as there is clearly tan on the chest).


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

a pic in daylight is definatly needed to tell for sure, 

i do think that she`s been bred from good stock somewhere along the line, her type is good for a doe, the only major fault is her ears are set back too far on her head, when they should be on the top!

she`s pretty


----------



## :) :) (Mar 25, 2010)

*bunny*

nah the colour on her feet is her fur...i used warm water on her feet wen i got her to get them clean  

cute bunny btw


----------

